# Can anyone tell few good shops in HYDERABAD to buy xbox 360(unlocked one)?



## WarriorWithin (Apr 29, 2010)

*Can anyone tell few good shops in HYDERABAD to buy xbox 360(unlocked one) (PM me)?*

Hi

1. People say there is no good unlocking in xbox 360 and even if we unlock problems will be there after 3 months and it starts repeating every few months, is it true ??
*
2. Can you tell me where in hyderabad we can get unlocked version of xbox 360? some good reliable shop.. where we will get 2010 version of xbox console, **PM me the address*...

3. Can use the unlocked xbox and we play online WITH ORIGINAL GAMES ?

4. Can we use ordinary tv (onida 29") *not *lcd with Xbox ?

*PM me the addresses of the shops*


Thanks in advance


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Reliance Digital...


----------



## WarriorWithin (Apr 29, 2010)

Where is it can you PM me ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2010)

Might be this one!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Can anyone tell few good shops in HYDERABAD to buy xbox 360(unlocked one) (PM me)*



WarriorWithin said:


> 1. People say there is no good unlocking in xbox 360 and even if we unlock problems will be there after 3 months and it starts repeating every few months, is it true ??


When you say "unlock" do you mean "modded"? 



WarriorWithin said:


> 3. Can use the unlocked xbox and we play online WITH ORIGINAL GAMES ?


If you mean modded, then yes, you can play both legit and bootleg titles on it.



WarriorWithin said:


> 4. Can we use ordinary tv (onida 29") *not *lcd with Xbox ?


You sure can, but let me assure you that it would look absolutely hideous. You need a good LCD which support 1080p output to use this console to it's proper potential or at least a 720p support LCD. The bundled composite cables should allow you to connect the console to your CRT TV.


----------



## WarriorWithin (May 1, 2010)

Yes i meant modded ones..

So you are telling that we can *PLAY IN XBOX ONLINE* if we use original games in a modded xbox ? only playing using pirated in *xbox live* would be a problem?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2010)

WarriorWithin said:


> So you are telling that we can *PLAY IN XBOX ONLINE* if we use original games in a modded xbox ? only playing using pirated in *xbox live* would be a problem?


Nowhere did I mentioned you can play on "Xbox Live" in my post and also you didn't mention about Live in your post either. I said you could use original game discs in a modded console. As far as playing on Live is concerned, even with original discs there are chances of the console being banned or flagged since the firmware is modded. No one can really explain the banning phenomenon properly, as it is very unusual. So we can't guarantee that you won't get banned if you go on Live.


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2010)

afaik the banning is abrupt.which means microsoft can anytime start a scan for finding out the modded consoles.

if you are lucky and not live at that time you might get saved otherwise it may lead you to a ban.

therefore its not fixed.though i am not sure but i have read somewhere that  there is some workaround which can prevent the modded consoles from getting banned.


----------



## WarriorWithin (May 1, 2010)

k... thanks...

*can we buy in Ambrit tv games in Panjaguda ?*


----------

